
Facebook pays $238k to settle lawsuit and will halt political ads in WA state - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/90286760/facebook-pays-238000-to-settle-lawsuit-will-halt-political-ads-in-washington-state
======
flatfilefan
I like this quote “And many political ads—like those linked to the Russian
government in 2016—may not make specific reference to the election, voting, or
to a particular candidate.” Is this sarcasm or not?

